# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Что делать, как жить дальше?

## Августин

1.	Добрый день всем, Меня зовут Августин на этом форуме(не пишу настоящее имя, потому что боюсь что кто-то из знакомых случайно увидит), живу в г. Алматы, Казахстан. Мне 27 лет. Женат, 2 детей – два сына 4,7 лет и 1,8 лет. Мне трудно жить в последнее время. В уме все время негатив. В Уме бардак. Нет ясной картины.Есть много вопрсов «Что делать?» Заранее извиняюсь, если что-то не то написал.
Что делать, если жена против того, что я пойду вечером после работы на какое-нибудь вайшнавское мероприятие, например: киртан, лекция или семинар? Даже на воскресную программу хочу сходить, тоже против. В общем куча проблем с этим связано. Я стал вегетерианцем, она нет, она считает себя мусульманкой, ест мясо и детям дает. Если я говорю детям о вреде мяса, она злится. Я уже перестал детям что-то говорить о мясе, яйцах. Жена когда готовит добавляет лук обязательно, иногда делает с асафетидой, но в основном с луком. По всем этим поводам я начинаю злится, гневаться, потом всегда чувствую себя плохо, когда в семье вижу все это. Что делать не знаю. С преданными перестал общаться, потому что жена категорически против. Говорит твои кришнаиты, твои кришнаиты, что мне на семью наплевать, что я хочу с кришнаитами быть все время. А я хочу иногда, хоть раз в неделю сходить к преданным, хоть на час. У меня нет друзей преданных, есть только знакомые, с которыми отношения тип: привет, как дела, и все. Но несмотря на это хочется побыть в этой атмосфере преданных. Женат уже почти 6 лет и если честно не был хорошим мужем. Слушая лекции Сатьи Дас, думаю что вообще был никем по отношению к жене. Может по этому все проблемы в семье. По жизни я одинокий человек, может потому что у меня много плохих качеств, или нет хороших качеств. Много вопросов внутри, на которые хочу получить ответ. 
2 года с лишним назад узнал о ведах, о преданных, о Кришне (до этого побывал в 2-3 представлениях о жизни), и с тех пор хочу стать преданным. За эти 2,5 года сделал много не хороших вещей. В общем нарушал все 4 принципа, не получается 100% соблюдать. Повторял мантру 4 круга, потом через какое-то время перестал повторял, потом снова начинал, и бросал повторять. У меня часто бывают депрессии, 1-2 раза в год. В этом году уже 3 раза впадал и вот только выхожу из этого состояния. Недавно думал о себе что со мной не так, посмотрел на прожитые года, что я делал правильно, что не правильно. Может из-за того что я вырос у дедушки с бабушкой один, может это карма, не знаю, я эгоист и ни кого не люблю оказывается, сердце закрыто. Не знаю как объяснить, но кажется я люблю кого-то, чтоб тот меня любил. Я не могу с людьми по человечески общаться, для меня все люди кроме преданных кажутся не людьми. Когда вижу на улице людей, например сегодня видел девушку в мини юбке, у меня внутри злость появилась, бесит все такое. Когда кто то курит неважно, прохожий или знакомый или родственник, у меня внутри злость, раздражение, плохое отношение появляется к ним. В последнее время, вот я более и менее соблюдаю принципы, повторяю джапу, вроде ум успокаивается, но когда вижу или слышу все что противоречит моим представлениям о жизни, я злюсь опять. И ничего не хочу делать, хочется сбежать куда нибудь в Индию или в лес. В общем я не знаю как дальше жить, с утра начинается все с мыслями плохими, хочется лежать спать, и не просыпаться. Ни на что нет желания, хоть знаю что надо делать. Ни с кем не хочу общаться, даже с детьми не охота играть. Не знаю как вести себя в обществе людей, о чем разговаривать. Кажется все думают что я больной или странный. И еще есть такая проблема, все время чувствую себя скованно когда рядом люди. Меня волнуют мысли других людей обо мне. Как от этого избавится не знаю. Все время думаю что скажут люди, что думают. Может это комплекс.
Еще такой момент, когда я начинаю жить как все, т.е. начинаю курить, пить, как раньше жить, вроде все идет нормально. и думаю может пока рано еще жить как преданные. Не знаю. 
Если кто-нибудь прочитал все это, простите за мой негатив (сейчас тоже думаю зачем написал, что подумают люди), надеюсь получу ответы на вопросы. 
Все я хочу, очистить сердце от всех плохих вещей, и быть как все нормальные люди, хочу научится любить. 
P.s. еще много вопросов кроме этих, если позволите напишу в следующий раз.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Добрый день Августин, спасибо Вам, что обратились с вопросами в такой сложный для Вас период жизни. Когда я прочитал Ваше письмо, то сочувствие и переживание  за Вас наполнило меня. При этом я так же почувствовал  и надежду, что Ваша жизнь способна измениться, и Вы обязательно выйдите из этой ситуации достойно и с победой. Когда я говорю – с победой, то имею в виду то, что Вы способны как человек и как мужчина на большие поступки, и Вы обладаете силой преодолевать трудности и менять себя. Этот потенциал уже есть в Вас, но его нужно проявить, раскрыть. И я чувствую сейчас вдохновение помочь Вам в этом.

Обычно, когда  ко мне обращаются с такими запросами, то я рекомендую общение в Скайпе, потому, что это намного эффективнее переписки. Такие сложные вопросы, как у Вас можно решать и для этого мне нужно о многом расспросить Вас, хорошо выслушать Вас и конечно многое сказать Вам. Поэтому, я сейчас иду тем же путем – говорю Вам, что после моего письменного ответа нам нужно пообщаться в Скайпе ( virochan61 ), а сейчас я буду писать Вам ответ, потому, что Вам уже сейчас нужна помощь и поддержка и еще потому, что наша переписка будет прочитана многими посетителями этого раздела и, возможно принесет кому-то благо и помощь.

Несомненно, что то, что происходит в Вашей жизни можно назвать кризисом. И хотя это слово не из приятных, но для Вас сейчас оно, несомненно, имеет позитивное значение. В нашей духовной традиции говорят, что КРИЗИС – ЭТО КРИШНА! Что же это значит для Вас, мой дорогой Августин? Это значит, что Господь хочет помочь Вам сделать Вашу жизнь светлой, гармоничной и счастливой! Он не может больше просто смотреть на то, что Вы как душа, прошедшая много-много рождений, непонятно кем, и воплотившаяся в человеческом теле – влачите просто какое-то жалкое и бессмысленное существование и сами по этой причине страдаете! Кришна знает, что Вы способны на большее, Он видит это и Он …… побуждает Вас, используя для этого кризис – состояние, когда Вам кажется, что все очень плохо. Однако, в этом случае ситуация  заставляет Вас  задуматься над своей жизнью и искать выход. 

Да, Августин это методика Кришны для пробуждения заснувшей души человека, и она является проявлением  Его любви и заботы. Он не согласен с тем, что Вы вот так живете, вот так думаете и вот так все у Вас в жизни…. И при этом Вы так сильно страдаете. Кришна очень внимателен к Вам, он очень беспокоится за Вас, потому, что очень любит Вас. И признак этого  – это Ваше кризисное состояние – это послание Кришны лично Вам. Он говорит Вам здесь --- ХВАТИТ ЗДЕСЬ СПАТЬ! ХВАТИТ ЖИТЬ, КАК ПОПАЛО! ПРИМИ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ! ЭТА ЖИЗНЬ – БОЛЬШАЯ РЕДКОСТЬ ДЛЯ ДУШИ И ВЕЛИКИЙ ДАР! НЕЛЬЗЯ В ЭТОМ ТЕЛЕ ЖИТЬ БЕССМЫСЛЕННО, БЕСЦЕЛЬНО, ГЛУПО – СТАНЬ  ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫМ, ВОСПРЯНЬ ДУХОМ , ПОДНИМИСЬ И ОТПРАВЬСЯ  В ПУТЬ ПО ЖИЗНИ, В ПУТЬ К СВОЕМУ ДУХОВНОМУ БУДУЩЕМУ, В ПУТЬ К КРИШНЕ….. 

Итак, Августин, вот такое небольшое вступление в тему. Вы много пишите о себе негативного, и я понимаю Вас. Это все так, все события и отношения – с женой, с людьми,  да и с самим собой – все описанное Вами, все это есть, это правда. Но я заметил в Вашем письме очень светлые строки. Вот они: …..  я хочу очистить свое сердце,……хочу научиться любить! Это очень важные слова, это значит, что Вы способны все изменить в своей жизни! И я беру это сейчас за основу, это Ваше - ХОЧУ - это очень важное Ваше слово, и можно начать с этого позитивного момента.

Почему же может прийти  такое трудное состояние, как в Вашем случае? Ответ может быть таков: ВЫ НЕ ЗНАЕТЕ, КТО ВЫ И ДЛЯ ЧЕГО ВЫ ЖИВЕТЕ. НЕТ ВЫСОКОЙ И ОСОЗНАННОЙ ИДЕИ СВОЕГО ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕНИЯ, НЕТ МИССИИ, НЕТ ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОГО СМЫСЛА ЖИЗНИ И ВСЕГО ТОГО, ЧТО ВЫ ДЕЛАЕТЕ. Вот так выглядит общий ответ на вопрос – “ Почему в жизни сейчас все так плохо?”

Согласно законам Вселенной, когда  душа получает рождение в человеческой форме жизни (проще говоря – когда мы рождаемся как человек), она получает три предназначения – три смысла жизни.

1. ДУХОВНОЕ – познать себя, познать Бога и свои отношения с Ним. Более подробно – осознать свое положение как души, вечную связь с Богом, реализовать  ее и достичь уровня бескорыстной и чистой любви к Нему.  
Это предназначение самое важное. Почему? Потому, что изначально мы не являемся материальным телом – мы вечная душа и это наше ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ, ЭТО И ЕСТЬ МЫ, ВСЕГДА! 

2. ЛИЧНОСТНОЕ – осознать, что я пришел в этот мир, получил этот дар – человеческое тело, получил качества и таланты. Теперь я должен раскрыть этот потенциал своей личности и направить его на служение обществу и Миру.  Это предназначение – наша профессия, талант в какой-либо деятельности, способности, которые мы можем использовать  на благо всех.

3. СОЦИАЛЬНОЕ – научиться гармоничным отношениям с миром, в котором я живу. Быть замечательным сыном, отцом, мужем, другом, коллегой, мужчиной, ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ! Наша жизнь – это отношения. Они есть всегда, они всегда вокруг нас – с людьми, с животными, с природой и необходимо и ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО, чтобы эти отношения со всеми были ПРАВИЛЬНЫМИ!

ИТАК, Августин, вот Ваш путь в этой жизни. И если Вы увидите, что эти три вида предназначения отсутствуют  в Вашей жизни, то вот это так же будет ответом на вопрос - ПОЧЕМУ.
И здесь у человека всегда есть возможность познавать все эти вопросы, изучать все эти темы, другими словами – начать учиться жить, стать в этом мире учеником, и принять этот мир, как своего учителя, а все события жизни, как обучающий класс. Это должно быть очень светлым и позитивным настроением человека, потому, что это является ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕНИЕМ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЙ ЖИЗНИ. Этот путь – единственный  в этом мире, который приводит  человека к саморазвитию и к счастью. 

Вот таков мой краткий ответ Августин. Извините. Если  Вы почувствуете, что написанное откликается в Вашем сердце и Вы готовы к самопознанию и к работе над собой, то я могу предложить Вам перенести наше общение в Скайп и уже более детально заняться Вашими вопросами. Я очень хотел бы помочь Вам, и я уверен, что Вы сейчас  находитесь в начале нового и светлого этапа Вашей жизни. Вас, несомненно, ждет здесь успех. Это определяют Ваши слова ХОЧУ , и это подтверждается так же опытом многих людей идущих  и прошедших этим путем. Так же сам Господь Кришна  подтверждает это в Бхагавад Гите – 2. 40.  “ Тот, кто идет по этому пути, на знает потерь…..”

Пожалуйста, Августин, напишите мне ответ.

Я желаю Вам счастья!

----------


## Августин

Добрый день Вирочана Дас, Харе Кришна, спасибо огромное за ваш краткий ответ, он не такой уж и краткий. Ждал с нетерпением кто мне ответит. И вот вы написали. Очень хорошо стало в душе, благодарен вам за заботу. На днях напишу вам в скайп, как время будет. Надеюсь с вашей помощью и с помощью Кришны смогу выйти  из этого состояния. Желаю вам Счастья!

----------

